# rooted yet?



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Haven't had much time to play with this thing, busy as heck at work... But is it rootable? Just to put a usable copy of busybox on it if nothing else.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Follow ptcfast2 and keep an eye on this thread and this one.


----------

